
Board: only remote developer jobs - Londerson
http://www.eastvox.com
======
philip1209
Look, we've all got to start somewhere, so at least you shipped.

Here are my thoughts:

* None of the footer links work. I cared because I wanted to know what made this site different than the 40 other remote job boards.

* There appear to have been 6 jobs posted ever. This hurts credibility on both ends of the market - I would expect you to scrape other job boards to stuff your content.

* The site kind of seems over-engineered for the number of jobs (e.g. search functionality for the 6 jobs)

* The name doesn't make sense to me - I'll never remember this

* "Momentarily free, enjoy" -> This doesn't seem humble to me. It still costs time to post a job here, and you need to defend that investment.

My advice would be to __do things that don 't scale __. Focus on talking to
companies looking for remote developers to get a deeper understanding of their
needs and the market.

~~~
255kb
I second this, plus the design made me think that I reached a parking page. I
was 100% sure it was a parking page. I closed it, went back at it and after
reading carefully I realized that the content matched the description

~~~
Londerson
Well, this is not the initial idea. And your feedback, is valuable to me.
Tanks!

------
mcjiggerlog
Looks like a good start. Personally I need to see a salary range before
applying for a remote job. With in-office jobs you at least have any idea of
what the going rate for the area is, but for remote it is going to depend on a
huge number of factors.

~~~
Londerson
This is a really good tip! I make this too when i go apply for a new job. And,
unfortunately, the market works as your describe it: "depend on a huge number
of factors".

------
spirodonfl
There are so many job boards out there now that it's way too saturated and
every job board has something wrong with it (or a lot of things wrong with
it). I just can't keep up with all of them and it takes some time (sometimes a
lot of time) to learn and utilize them efficiently.

Good start but I think there's a huge space for something way more compelling.

~~~
Londerson
Tank you so much!

------
rixed
Just tried to post a job. Remarks:

1\. Unclear why there are both "Company e-mail" and "Apply Email"

2\. Unclear what I'm supposed to put in "Based" if I really do't care. I've
put my TZ instead.

3\. Main Technology: That's a list of... programming language? Why? I don't
care about that, I care about candidates experiences with various business
domains (networking, monitoring) and technological environment (TCP/IP,
distributed sytems, unix system programming, web technologies...), and that
the candidate is already somewhat familiar, or is willing to become familiar,
with all of the many languages that are used around here.

4\. Is the price going to change? When? How?

~~~
Londerson
Tanks for the questions and doubts. I understood the point 1 and 2, but for
the point 3: although we are programmers and be part of our mindset to always
be learning new technologies, when you will apply for a new job, generally you
will looking for the language that has more proficiency, so, remove the main
technology, does not make sense for me. For the point 4: If this site earns
traction, I will certainly charge for the ads.

------
hyder_m29
I've seen that Clevertech job opening around for a long time on many job
boards. What's going on there?

~~~
Londerson
I dont know.

------
mkoryak
Not Turbolinks! Turbolinks appears to make building a SPA without javascript
easy, but what it really does is expose you to some of the hardest to debug
javascript bugs.

You will be fighting it every step of the way.

Stay away!

~~~
Londerson
Guys, please: Turbolinks® makes navigating your web application faster. Get
the performance benefits of a single-page application without the added
complexity of a client-side JavaScript framework. Use HTML to render your
views on the server side and link to pages as usual. When you follow a link,
Turbolinks automatically fetches the page, swaps in its <body>, and merges its
<head>, all without incurring the cost of a full page load.

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/turbolinks](https://www.npmjs.com/package/turbolinks)

~~~
mkoryak
"all without incurring the cost of a full page load." Except that it just
downloaded the whole page. Forget about any javascript that runs on doc ready
in that fetched page, it wont run. It also caches a bunch of pages in memory,
leaks event listeners etc! Let the fun begin!

------
gamechangr
Good start. Stay with it!

There is always more that can be done, but get it out there and keep shipping
code.

A couple more tweeks and you should have a MVP.

~~~
Londerson
Tank you so much!

